# Jaguar to take on Tesla



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 15, 2016)

The car-maker today unveils a new all-electric sports car with a top speed of 200mph. It will accelerate from rest to 60mph in just four seconds and boasts a range of around 300 miles







Described as a ‘long distance sprinter’, the I-PACE is powered by two electric motors – one attached to each axle front and back and together delivering 400 horsepower. equivalent to four Ford Fiestas.

Keeping the lithium ion battery pack flat under the floor also frees up lots more interior space in the cabin.

Running off electric power only means the new Jaguar has zero emissions of CO2 or other pollutants and is therefore exempt from road tax and congestion charges in London and other towns and cities.

It can be fully charged in two hours, or achieve 80 per cent of that in 90 minutes.

http://www.jaguar.co.uk/jaguar-rang...gclsrc=aw.ds&dclid=CMT9m9Hmq9ACFaelUQodwEwCHg


----------



## Ferrum Master (Nov 15, 2016)

Seriously I-Pace? Are they retatarded or what?


----------



## slozomby (Nov 15, 2016)

Ferrum Master said:


> Seriously I-Pace? Are they retatarded or what?


well its better than selling nova's in mexico


----------



## Recon-UK (Nov 15, 2016)

I thought Jag were about prestige?


----------



## Loosenut (Nov 15, 2016)

One day when I win the lottery


----------



## dorsetknob (Nov 16, 2016)

Recon-UK said:


> I thought Jag were about prestige?



It is about prestige...........your a nobody untill Apple sue you for useing that I >>>(I-Pace)


----------



## Delta6326 (Nov 16, 2016)

Look's sweet! Definitely has traits of our F-Pace in the styling.


----------



## m&m's (Nov 16, 2016)

It might be the first reliable Jaguar!


----------



## m1dg3t (Nov 16, 2016)

Recon-UK said:


> I thought Jag were about prestige?



How can anything owned by Tata be about 'prestige'?


----------



## FR@NK (Nov 16, 2016)

Just like tesla, it wont see 200MPH. The drivetrain isnt designed for autobahn speeds and seriously lacks power once you get up in the triple digits.

The P100D will hit 125MPH in 11 seconds but then takes another 18 seconds from 125 to 155...really slow. This Jag would be even worse since it uses slower motors then the 100D.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 16, 2016)

Pretty sure someone built an electric vehicle that can hit 300+ MPH on a drag strip.  The reason why these vehicles can't is because they usually don't have a transmission to cut down on weight.  Even if it had a transmission, it couldn't sustain 200+ MPH for long before the batteries would deplete.  A car like the Veyron can only sustain it's top speed close to 250 MPH for about 10 minutes before running out of fuel.


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 16, 2016)

I think I got to get me one of these. Saw the article on CNET; there's a lot of nice pics there.


----------



## natr0n (Nov 16, 2016)

Looks like a rally car an electric rally car.


----------



## Caring1 (Nov 16, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> The car-maker today unveils a new all-electric sports car with a top speed of 200mph. It will accelerate from rest to 60mph in just four seconds and boasts a range of around 300 miles
> 
> Described as a ‘long distance sprinter’...delivering 400 horsepower. equivalent to four Ford Fiestas.


300M isn't exactly long distance, it could be a daily commute here, and 4 Fiestas? Not if they are the ST model, then it is two.
So who makes the batteries for these, Tesla?


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 16, 2016)

Caring1 said:


> So who makes the batteries for these, Tesla?



Maybe the company that makes the Rimac car, or the company that makes the batteries for the Koenigsegg. There are a couple other options out there too, AFAIK. Rimac makes a car that makes Tesla look like a toy.

Rimac Video (skip to 5:10):


----------



## slozomby (Nov 16, 2016)

Caring1 said:


> 300M isn't exactly long distance, it could be a daily commute here


I think we can all agree that 99% of the worlds population don't drive 300 miles daily, even in australia. the us average is about 10% of that. this is not a cross country tourer, its a daily driver.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 16, 2016)

My dad always wanted a Jag.....he had Rovers for years. Then, one day he lent me his Rover and someone smashed in to me head on. Everyone was fine though his precious Rover was totally trashed.

With the insurance payout my Dad bought his first Jaguar and took me for a curry to say thankyou.  WIN WIN.......


In other news.....TATA owns our local steelworks which they are hoping to close..................6000 well paid jobs in a deprived area gone, at a site that opened in 1901.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 16, 2016)

cadaveca said:


> Maybe the company that makes the Rimac car, or the company that makes the batteries for the Koenigsegg. There are a couple other options out there too, AFAIK. Rimac makes a car that makes Tesla look like a toy.
> 
> Rimac Video (skip to 5:10):


That one has four automatic, two-speed gearboxes, one for each wheel.  It can reach up to 220 MPH because of that.  Thing is, they don't say what kind of range it has on a charge.

This guy's mind is clearly blown but remember that the idea of electric transportation isn't new.  Virtually all diesel locomotives have an all electric drivetrain.  Granted, they're not built for speed, they're built for mountains of torque.  Even regenerative braking is normal in locomotives.  You know all those big fans they have at the rear?  They're not for the diesel engine, they're for venting heat produced during regenerative braking (because the batteries can only take so much load).


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 16, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> It will accelerate from rest to 60mph in just four seconds and boasts a range of around 300 miles


Doesn't the Tesla Model X do 0 to 60 in 3.2 seconds and a quarter mile in 11.6 seconds?

I would never buy a modern Jag, it's a freaking Ford. (No offense @FordGT90Concept. )



Caring1 said:


> 300M isn't exactly long distance, it could be a daily commute here, and 4 Fiestas? Not if they are the ST model, then it is two.
> So who makes the batteries for these, Tesla?


My little 2015 Subaru Impreza will go 350 on a full tank before I fill it up. If electric cars managed 400M, then it would be (what I would consider,) on par with gasoline vehicles.


----------



## R0H1T (Nov 16, 2016)

m1dg3t said:


> How can anything owned by Tata be about 'prestige'?


That's like saying ~ how come anything *made in China* isn't totally & absolutely junk


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 16, 2016)

Aquinus said:


> Doesn't the Tesla Model X do 0 to 60 in 3.2 seconds and a quarter mile in 11.6 seconds?




im pretty sure they advertise the Model X as 0-60 in 2.9 but you pay £ 86,000.00 for it whereas the Jag is 60K


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 16, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> im pretty sure they advertise the Model X as 0-60 in 2.9 but you pay £ 86,000.00 for it whereas the Jag is 60K


I'm pretty sure that Jag hasn't disclosed the price on the i-Pace yet. Either way, it's still a concept car whereas the Model S is actually in production and can be bought.


> Jaguar has declined to say what the price of the new SUV might be, but consumers can expect to shop it against the $88,800 Tesla Model X, $78,700 Porsche Cayenne Hybrid, and $62,100 BMW X5 xDrive40e.


Source


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 16, 2016)

I prefer the overall design of the Tesla.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 16, 2016)

Aquinus said:


> I'm pretty sure that Jag hasn't disclosed the price on the i-Pace yet. Either way, it's still a concept car whereas the Model S is actually in production and can be bought.
> 
> Source







_Jaguar has hinted that it’ll cost around 10-15% more than an equivalent version of its F-Pace SUV, so expect a starting price around the £55,000 mark. _
_
_
http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/jaguar...c-suv-previewed-with-concept-at-la-motor-show


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 16, 2016)

Aquinus said:


> I would never buy a modern Jag, it's a freaking Ford. (No offense @FordGT90Concept. )


It is not.  Ford Motor Company sold Jaguar, Land Rover, and Astin Martin years ago.  It then became "Jaguar Land Rover" which Tata Motors  (Indian company) acquired.



Aquinus said:


> My little 2015 Subaru Impreza will go 350 on a full tank before I fill it up. If electric cars managed 400M, then it would be (what I would consider,) on par with gasoline vehicles.


I think 250 miles is about the maximum with Tesla and that is being very gentle.


----------



## m1dg3t (Nov 16, 2016)

If I aint too stoned, the first cars were electric? For those 'debating' that.



R0H1T said:


> That's like saying ~ how come anything *made in China* isn't totally & absolutely junk



Sense of humour; You have?


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 16, 2016)

Ford owned Jaguar from 1999 -2008


----------



## D007 (Nov 16, 2016)

Because everyone loves pumping gas.. For TWO HOURS! lol..


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 16, 2016)

You want a self driving car and a charging point outside the pub......


----------



## slozomby (Nov 16, 2016)

D007 said:


> Because everyone loves pumping gas.. For TWO HOURS! lol..


in the bay area there are charging stations everywhere.


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 16, 2016)

Loosenut said:


> One day when I win the lottery


Don't worry, they are not going to start building them until 2018 and by then the tech will be already outdated so they will probably be half the price to get rid of them.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 16, 2016)

slozomby said:


> in the bay area there are charging stations everywhere.


Kind of ironic... California's Growing Imported Electricity Problem ...the state least willing to produce electricity is trying their hardest to make people dependent on electricity for transportation.

There's only one nuclear power plant running in California now and California wants to shut it down, replacing it with solar.  It will cost $15 billion.  If PG&E (operator of the power plant) were smart (), they'd be adding capacity in the form of nuclear reactors.  A replacement 2.2 GW power station is expected to cost about $15.4 billion (similar initial cost, much longer life span and operationally lower cost per kwh).  This underscores how invaluable nuclear (and any base power source like coal, really) is:


> Based on current prices and generating capacity for solar power, the company would need 10,500 megawatts of new solar installations to replace all of Diablo Canyon’s output, the research concluded.


10.5 GW of solar to replace a 2.2 GW nuclear reactor.  And that's not adding capacity, that's simply replacing existing capacity.  California already imports 33% of their electricity from other states (and they're sick of California's shenanigans).


----------



## slozomby (Nov 16, 2016)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Kind of ironic... California's Growing Imported Electricity Problem ...the state least willing to produce electricity is trying their hardest to make people dependent on electricity for transportation.


theres strong solar and wind pushes going on. and its not like there are geologically stable places that make sense for a reactor here. I'm far less concerned about electricity imports than water imports. that's what's killing us here.


----------



## Frick (Nov 16, 2016)

Aquinus said:


> My little 2015 Subaru Impreza will go 350 on a full tank before I fill it up. If electric cars managed 400M, then it would be (what I would consider,) on par with gasoline vehicles.



Except it doesn't take ten minutes to recharge the car.

Personally I really see the car as a multitool. I should be able to go anywhere with it. And I have a car so I don't have to plan around public transportation; I don't want to plan around where in the frozen woods of northern sweden there is a charge point when I visit relatives when it's -30 outside. Electric vehicles is good for plenty of people I suppose, but I really can't see them becoming popular around where I live and even where I visit.


----------



## Beastie (Nov 16, 2016)

Battery powered cars seem like a fundamentally environmentally unfriendly idea to me.

 I hold out much more hope for some sort of hydrogen fuelled vehicle.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 16, 2016)

Looks nothing like a Jag.  It will sell like ass.

Ford Escort Cosworth comes to mind, though...


----------



## dorsetknob (Nov 16, 2016)

FordGT90Concept said:


> 10.5 GW of solar to replace a 2.2 GW nuclear reactor. Reason: nuclear produces ~100% power 24/7, solar does not.



Look at it like this way  
Downtime = no power
Solar Power min 5 hours a Day 365 days a year
Nuclear power = Once every ? Years for 6 months (guestmate )  and Second Reactor Brought on line to Cover 1st's Downtime

Now where is the Solar Back up  
PS You can Build Reactors  in the Arctic but Solar is worse than useless in an Arctic Winter


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 16, 2016)

Nuclear reactors tend to gain capacity with time (~380 MW -> ~400 MW -> ~480 MW), not decrease like solar (and especially batteries).


> • The plant set a world record in 1988 for continuous operation of 477 days.
> • The plant set another record “breaker to breaker” run of 483 days in 1998-99.
> • The shortest refueling outage to date at the site was completed on June 3, 2002 and lasted 29.1 days.


That said, it was the smallest nuclear power plant in the USA (decommissioned less than a month ago )

Nuclear power plants usually do scheduled maintenance when they can get by without it (in northern states, that's the fall/spring).  They're all running (unless emergency) in the winter because electrical demand for heating soars.


Solar gains/loses power with the seasons and weather too.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Nov 16, 2016)

While I prefer the Rimac, its no match for Tesla's more affordable pricetag. Buit then again, Tesla is in mass production, Rimac is not. I hope Wag-wuar is competitive enough to bring Tesla's prices down.


----------



## dorsetknob (Nov 16, 2016)

They Plan on Shipping it with a Free  *punkah wallah installed in the Boot ( emergency Battery Back up )*


----------



## Xzibit (Nov 16, 2016)

DeathtoGnomes said:


> While I prefer the Rimac, its no match for Tesla's more affordable pricetag. Buit then again, Tesla is in mass production, Rimac is not. I hope Wag-wuar is competitive enough to bring Tesla's prices down.



Tesla got there by being subsidized by tax payers.  He tried to buy one of his failing ventures with the other one.  Hey tax-payers buy my other company your subsidizing that is failing.


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 16, 2016)

Xzibit said:


> Tesla got there by being subsidized by tax payers.  He tried to buy one of his failing ventures with the other one.  Hey tax-payers buy my other company your subsidizing that is failing.



What makes Musk and his companies so amazing is that what he is really doing is starting to develop and build an infrastructure that can have us colonizing other planets. One single product doesn't matter... it's about having every little detail covered so that daily living is still easy on Mars. With there being so many possible methods for electrical generation, things like oil seem old and outdated, especially if these "resources" are not available on a distant planet.

That's why he is not only doing solar roofing, electric cars, but also rockets. It is also why he never needs to have a company make a profit. The actual purpose is far too grand to have money get in the way. Musk is in it for the long haul, both literally and figuratively.




DeathtoGnomes said:


> While I prefer the Rimac, its no match for Tesla's more affordable pricetag. Buit then again, Tesla is in mass production, Rimac is not. I hope Wag-wuar is competitive enough to bring Tesla's prices down.



Honestly, I see that car as nothing other than a test-bed for the batteries they produce. They might sell a few just because they can, but for sure they are a boutique car builder, and I have no problem with that. That's why I brought them up anyway... the batteries. The car is so functional because it makes sense to have a test-bed that can be configured in various ways so that you can test different usage scenarios for your real product...


Anyway, haven driven the F-Type and the F-Pace, I kind of like the idea of the I-Pace. While it might not be the best option out there, the I=Pace is something I can show my wife, and she will like. In fact, I did show her, and she did like it. . If I get one, it wouldn't be for me exactly, and that, I think, is kind of the point. Vehicles like this are for women with kids, not guys with beer bellies.


----------



## Xzibit (Nov 17, 2016)

cadaveca said:


> What makes Musk and his companies so amazing is that what he is really doing is starting to develop and build an infrastructure that can have us colonizing other planets. One single product doesn't matter... it's about having every little detail covered so that daily living is still easy on Mars. With there being so many possible methods for electrical generation, things like oil seem old and outdated, especially if these "resources" are not available on a distant planet.
> 
> That's why he is not only doing solar roofing, electric cars, but also rockets. It is also why he never needs to have a company make a profit. The actual purpose is far too grand to have money get in the way. Musk is in it for the long haul, both literally and figuratively.



And the tax-payer is putting up 1/5th of that on all his ventures win or loose.  He also gets upset about the same thing that helped him when others his rivals achieve success through that very same means. He lobbies against it. That's hypocrisy.


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 17, 2016)

Xzibit said:


> And the tax-payer is putting up 1/5th of that on all his ventures win or loose.  He also gets upset about the same thing that helped him when others his rivals achieve success through that very same means. He lobbies against it. That's hypocrisy.


I'm not saying how he behaves or how he runs his business is OK; I think he just really doesn't care. He's not a very good public speaker either.  Yet his grand vision lets him get away with lots.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 17, 2016)

@cadaveca
I found a proper Jag for you........if you can stretch to one million quid.



Only 16 of 25 famous XKSS convertibles were completed when nine cars earmarked for export to North America were lost in a fire at Jaguar’s Browns Lane factory in Coventry. Six decades on these nine 'lost' vehicles are being built at last.

The nine cars will be ‘completely new’ with period chassis numbers from the original XKSS chassis log. They are being built by the Classic Division of Jaguar Land Rover’s Coventry-based Special Vehicle Operations arm.

The price for the original XKSS was just £5,000

The car accelerates from rest to 60mph in 5.5 seconds and to 100mph in 13.5 seconds powered by its 3.4 litre XK straight six engine and helped by its lightweight aluminium body. Jaguar said its engineers could have tweaked the car – using advances in technology that iron out some of the challenges of the 1950s – but decided against that to keep the feel and performance as authentic as possible. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jaguar_XKSS


----------



## RejZoR (Nov 17, 2016)

I really dig the looks of this one. I just hate that consumers get these ugly electric cans and all the cool stuff are 150.000 electric sports cars. Why the hell no one makes a car looking similar to this for 12-15k € ? I don't need it to do 200mph. I'm fine with top speed of 200km/h and acceleration of ~8 seconds. Hell, I could even live with 10 sec acceleration. Basically, an equivalent of a 110 HP petrol car.

Toyota Prius is ugly as sin and costs like 30k, I really like the looks of Nissan Leaf, but it has rubbish range and costs too much. Unless they change something, people just aren't going to buy electric cars en mass anytime soon.


----------



## dorsetknob (Nov 17, 2016)

cadaveca said:


> While it might not be the best option out there, the I=Pace is something I can show my wife, and she will like. In fact, I did show her, and she did like it. .


Range in Temperate Climate 200 to max 300 miles
Range in Sub/Artic Climate 50 to 100 miles    ( need to use electrical heating and Cold Sapping weather on those Battery's)
In Cold Climates Battery powered Cars SUCK   at least internal Combustion engines can heat the Passenger Space

ps Soft top Cars in winter will spend most time Garraged


----------



## erocker (Nov 17, 2016)

RejZoR said:


> Why the hell no one makes a car looking similar to this for 12-15k € ?


Price needs to catch up to the tech. It'll be a few more years. Tesla and other companies need to finish building the infrastructure to make the giant batteries cheaper.. Really though, battery tech still needs a little ways to go.


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 17, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> @cadaveca
> I found a proper Jag for you........if you can stretch to one million quid.


One of my ultimate dream cars, actually. Jaguar isn't popular, but I like them a lot. I have plans for a DB9 though. 


dorsetknob said:


> Range in Temperate Climate 200 to max 300 miles
> Range in Sub/Artic Climate 50 to 100 miles    ( need to use electrical heating and Cold Sapping weather on those Battery's)
> In Cold Climates Battery powered Cars SUCK   at least internal Combustion engines can heat the Passenger Space
> 
> ps Soft top Cars in winter will spend most time Garraged


Yep, was aware of that. AWD to transport my kids in winter only, anyway, since I live a bit out of the city.


----------



## cdawall (Nov 17, 2016)

Caring1 said:


> 300M isn't exactly long distance, it could be a daily commute here, and 4 Fiestas? Not if they are the ST model, then it is two.
> So who makes the batteries for these, Tesla?



I would probably burn through it on a daily basis. I travel roughly 100-120 miles per day and a good portion of it is stop and go traffic which would make it worse. It doesn't help as it gets cooler the range would get worse.


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 17, 2016)

cdawall said:


> I would probably burn through it on a daily basis. I travel roughly 100-120 miles per day and a good portion of it is stop and go traffic which would make it worse. It doesn't help as it gets cooler the range would get worse.


It's not as much of a drain as it used to be which is good. If it's not insanely cold out, it will run a heat pump instead of a resistive heater which, in many cases, uses less power. I hear you though. My commute is about 100 miles round trip on the days I don't work from home but, my new job cuts that down to ~65.


----------

